# wifi router for 3G USB data card ?



## happy17292 (Dec 2, 2010)

i have ipod touch and PSP. i want to connect them to internet and so i need wifi signal in my house. i have no idea about wifi and i am totally n00b about it 

all i know is we need a router to make house hotspot and a adapter in PC/laptop [or console/ipod or device with wifi suport to connect internet in them]

i dont know how i can get a router and setup wifi since i dont have wired internet. i use my 3G data card for it.

i want something cheap.


----------



## vaithy (Dec 2, 2010)

visit here..
Olive Nexus, V-R9, Wireless Gateway, Travel Router, Wifi Router

with regards,
 vaithy


----------



## asingh (Dec 2, 2010)

You can try the Hame/Tenda routers from ekwireless. I am using Hame. Is good. Has 3g+LAN.


----------

